# Duties of a QMSI



## cbtmedic711 (29 Jan 2008)

Can anyone tell me the actual duties of a QMSI? ???


----------



## MJP (29 Jan 2008)

Right off the master PDR template for QMSI template.  Note that this is for unit I belong otheres may have slightly different jobs but in generall the job of QMSI is summed up.


- work closely with the Trg O and the Trg MWO/WO/Sgt in all matters related to all crses
- monitor PCF crses as reqr and provide input to the Trg O as to the std and conduct of trg
- ensure that the conduct and stds of ea crse are correct
- liaise primarily with the Trg MWO/WO/Sgt for in-unit crses and with the CWO Infantry at FMCHQ for all TQ 4 CTS/CTPs and for all inf advance and career crse reqr
- ensure a high std of instructional ability is maint by all NCO instructors

 assist the RSM in all aspects of drill and ceremonial
- assist the RSM in maint of discipline, deportment, and conduct of the unit NCMs
- coord and control of all bn pers who remain on rear party when the bn depl on ex
- control and coord of all manpower req at unit level
- assist the RSM in the selection of NCOs for trade or specialty crses
- assist in the supervision and selection of instructors for crses and the coord of trg resources for unit crses and refresher trg

- maintain a duty roster for bn duty staff and grn duty staff when they are tasked from the bn
- brief and debrief all duty pers

- understudy the RSM and assume duties of the RSM if so reqr
- maintain a seniority list on unit Sgts, MCpls and Cpls
- receive coy pde states and prep the bn pde state
- in consult with the QM, responsible for good housekeeping practices within Unit Lines
- ensure a high std of colour pty drill and protocol
- all pde square eqpt (saluting pennant bases, stds, etc) will be on his charge and it shall be his resp to have them placed on the pde square for bn pdes
- assist in the prep and conduct of WO and NCO trg
- take dir responsibility for the conduct and std of trg for the pre-DP3A, pre-DP3B, pre-Small Arms Instructor Crse and any other crse detailed


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Jan 2008)

And for those who don't know what QMSI is,

QMSI = Quarter Master Sergeant Instructor 

unless it has some other meaning that I'm unaware of.


----------



## Armymedic (29 Jan 2008)

From what I hear from my Royal counterparts, a QMSI is like a Battalion DSM, but not quite as proficient.

Something about "a fault"   ???


----------



## 2 Cdo (29 Jan 2008)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> From what I hear from my Royal counterparts, a QMSI is like a Battalion DSM, but *not quite as proficient.*
> 
> Something about "a fault"   ???



Some might say "not as anal"!


----------



## BinRat55 (29 Jan 2008)

Sounds like the RSM's assistant to me - usually the rank of Sgt or WO?  Never heard the acronym QMSI before - and I worked in a few combat arms QM's!!

I guess you learn something new every day.  Where does one find a "master PDR template" anyways?


----------



## Roy Harding (29 Jan 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Sounds like the RSM's assistant to me - usually the rank of Sgt or WO?  Never heard the acronym QMSI before - and I worked in a few combat arms QM's!!
> 
> I guess you learn something new every day.  Where does one find a "master PDR template" anyways?



Umm ... the appointment has nothing to do with QMs - and is, I think, a PPCLI specific appointment.  The RCR have DSMs - which, as far as I can figure, fulfill the same role.  I have no idea what the Van Doo's have.  In the Ab Regt we had a DSM - no QMSI.

Re-reading the thread, I can see where you'd get the idea that a QMSI is an "RSM's assistant" - but that's an erroneous perception.  The "Q" is a power unto himself in a PPCLI Bn - as is the DSM in an RCR Bn.


----------



## MJP (29 Jan 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Where does one find a "master PDR template" anyways?



Well I found it on the M drive in the Adjt's folder  .  But basically it is a cookie cutter part 1 PDR tailor for a specific or generic job that is made up and then stored for retrieval to give to someone when they start a new job or at the beginning of each reporting year.


----------



## Roy Harding (29 Jan 2008)

As I understand it - a "Master PDR" is basically what we used to refer to as "Terms of Reference".  As a matter of fact, I recall that when the PDR system came out, I had an Ord Rm full of Clks transferring Terms of Reference from Bn SOs to PDR format - so as to make the line commanders jobs easier.


----------



## dangerboy (29 Jan 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Sounds like the RSM's assistant to me - usually the rank of Sgt or WO?  Never heard the acronym QMSI before - and I worked in a few combat arms QM's!!
> 
> I guess you learn something new every day.  Where does one find a "master PDR template" anyways?



The Q is the senior Infantry MWO in a BN.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Jan 2008)

Then why do we have two.


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 Jan 2008)

In the UK, the QMSI (pronounced 'cue-meh-seye') was frequently the unit's chief instructor. Sometimes they worked under the Ops/Training Officer, sometimes under the 2IC/DCO. Not all units had them. More often than not, they seemed to focus on marksmanship/ sniping/ support weapons training (e.g., GPMG SF & MILAN), as well as making sure all the other instructors had their MOI sorted out.  Many of the SNCOs in the SASC (Small Arms School Corps) are called QMSI and wear MWOs rank. For example, at Warminster on the Platoon Commander's Battle Course, our QMSI took us through all our support weapons training and live/field firing and dems training including templating for ranges, as well as NBCD training. These guys were really sharp, and most of them were in line for CWO & RSM as their next jobs. Many that I know were CFR'd at some point.


----------



## Haggis (29 Jan 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> Then why do we have two.



You need extra supervision???   ;D

One maybe one is incoming and one outgoing??

Another name I heard for QMSI and/or DSM is "Dauphin", essentially the "RSM-in-waiting".


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Jan 2008)

Who me?? ;D
Actually one is rear party and one is going overseas


----------



## Grunt_031 (29 Jan 2008)

> QMSI = Quarter Master Sergeant Instructor



Close, Quarter Master Senior Instructor


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Jan 2008)

Grunt_031 said:
			
		

> Close, Quarter Master Senior Instructor



Yeah only reference I could find from the good'ol U S of A


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2008)

Actually, I am more inclined for the Quarter Master Sergeant Instructor.  It is an old term from the turn of the century (1900) and will be seen in group photos of the RCR and RCD in Stanley Barracks, St Jean, and Quebec.


----------



## BinRat55 (29 Jan 2008)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Umm ... the appointment has nothing to do with QMs - and is, I think, a PPCLI specific appointment.  The RCR have DSMs - which, as far as I can figure, fulfill the same role.  I have no idea what the Van Doo's have.  In the Ab Regt we had a DSM - no QMSI.
> 
> Re-reading the thread, I can see where you'd get the idea that a QMSI is an "RSM's assistant" - but that's an erroneous perception.  The "Q" is a power unto himself in a PPCLI Bn - as is the DSM in an RCR Bn.



Thanks Roy - makes sense now. I've not been out west - i'm more familiar with 1 & 2 RCR as well as the CAR, so DSM makes sense.


----------



## BinRat55 (29 Jan 2008)

MJP said:
			
		

> Well I found it on the M drive in the Adjt's folder  .  But basically it is a cookie cutter part 1 PDR tailor for a specific or generic job that is made up and then stored for retrieval to give to someone when they start a new job or at the beginning of each reporting year.



I do understand the word "template" and I know what a Part 1 is for - I've been doing these for a year or two (check my profile before you launch into a definition) I was just wondering about the concept of "canned" PDR's.  Can ya get part 5's on the M drive too?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Jan 2008)

Nah those you got to fill out yourself  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Jan 2008)

To confuse things, the Infantry School has both a DSM and a QMSI

;D


----------



## Roy Harding (29 Jan 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> To confuse things, the Infantry School has both a DSM and a QMSI
> 
> ;D



They need to make members of all the Regiments feel equally under the gun.

Hey - nobody has answered my implied question.  What appointment does the R22eR have that fulfills this role?


----------



## McG (29 Jan 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> QMSI = Quarter Master Sergeant Instructor





			
				Grunt_031 said:
			
		

> Close, Quarter Master Senior Instructor





			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Actually, I am more inclined for the Quarter Master Sergeant Instructor.


S is for Sergeant.  However, it seems both can be found on DND websites.  Dig through these bios to see:

http://www.dnd.ca/dsa/app_bio/engraph/FChiefOfficerBiographyView_e.asp?SectChoice=2&mAction=View&mBiographyID=114
http://www.forces.gc.ca/dsa/app_Bio/engraph/FChiefOfficerBiographyViewBiling_e.asp?mAction=View&mBiographyID=44

http://www.harrypalmergallery.ab.ca/galppclifree/colours.html


----------



## MJP (29 Jan 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> I do understand the word "template" and I know what a Part 1 is for - I've been doing these for a year or two (check my profile before you launch into a definition) I was just wondering about the concept of "canned" PDR's.  Can ya get part 5's on the M drive too?



LOL I never assume anything based on a profile....I've run into many a senior person in this military that have litttle to no experience with writing evaluations let alone an understanding of the PDR/PER system.  

Canned PDRs no...can't say I've ever seen those sitting around.  Just the PDR with Part 1 filled out to use as needed.


----------



## Shamrock (30 Jan 2008)

MJP said:
			
		

> LOL I never assume anything based on a profile....



Are you saying people dishonestly fill out their profiles?

Is the difference between DSM and QMSI related to the different origins of the regiments?  Line regiment vs. light infantry?


----------



## Roy Harding (31 Jan 2008)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> They need to make members of all the Regiments feel equally under the gun.
> 
> Hey - nobody has answered my implied question. * What appointment does the R22eR have that fulfills this role?*



Anyone?

Much to my chagrin, I am not fluent in the other official language - so a post in the Francaise boards is not an option for me.


----------



## BinRat55 (31 Jan 2008)

MJP said:
			
		

> LOL I never assume anything based on a profile....I've run into many a senior person in this military that have litttle to no experience with writing evaluations let alone an understanding of the PDR/PER system.



I hear you loud and clear on that one MJP.  Fair enough - let's say then, I was taught the PER / PDR system by Vern.  You are absolutely correct though - there are many Sr NCO's quite oblivious to how the process works and for me to say that "just because" I have TI and rank doesn't mean that you should assume I know what i'm at behind a desk... that's just laughable!!  At any rate, i'm personally quite fond of tailoring a part one (PDR) to the individual in that position.  Don't get me wrong, all the bases are covered (no chance for redress later on) but I re-write the Pt 1 when the positions are re-staffed.  Pt 1's are given at the end of the PER interview in April, or when incumbents change.  Pt 3/4/5's are given end Aug and end Nov.


----------

